# Very solemn in the rat cage



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Due to a recent chain reaction of deaths here i'm down to only 2 rats. I haven't had this few since i started with my first pair back in 2010. 2 remaining lads are very quiet and obviously missing their friends 

RIP Episkey, Nox, Patronus and Morsmordre wish i could have had more time with you all


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I remember when you got these boys!
I'm so sorry, they were all very handsome. I especially love the first pic so cute.
I hand a soft spot for blues.

Run free gorgeous boys.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> Oh I remember when you got these boys!
> I'm so sorry, they were all very handsome. I especially love the first pic so cute.
> I hand a soft spot for blues.
> 
> Run free gorgeous boys.


It doesn't seem long since i got them, Patronus and Morsmordre were only 2 yrs old. 
It's very sad that their lives are so short.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know, my 4 boys are 18 months old.
It doesn't seem like 5 mins since I got them at only just 4.5 weeks old from a byb. BUT they have had no respiratory infections or any other illnesses as of yet! 

I think these will be my last group of rats, as much as I love rats they do break your heart when they get ill or pass away.
Besides I think im due a break after owning rats for 17 years.
But they are by far the best rodent pet ever.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

I think these will be my last for a while at least, more my mothers decision then mine because she hates watching them grow old and get ill . I will still have my mice, degus and ferrets and hopefully violet the hamster will get well enough with ABs to go in for a spay (pyometra). For now i'll enjoy the time i have with the 2 remaining boys, and make a decision on what to with Avis (youngest boy) after Diffindo has passed on.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hamster, my last hamster mo had pyo but she was very poorly and an old girl at 2 so the kindest thing was to pts.

That's what I have to worry about when I have just the one remaining boy left.
I so hope the last two go together peacefully in there sleep but this never happens does it!?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> I so hope the last two go together peacefully in there sleep but this never happens does it!?


I've only had 2 boys pass peacefully. Another did have a massive heart attack, which i have to say at least was quick and probably less stress then being taken to the vets for pts. 
I'm just worried about avis being left on his own, the kindest thing to do would be to re home, but i don't see many people wanting a 22+ month old rat.

violet is 23 months now so i haven't got great hopes of her recovery. she's better on the abs but still hasn't really gained any condition and is starting to look a bit old and tatty.


----------

